# solar tubes



## scan164 (26 Aug 2009)

hi folks
looking some reviews on solar tubes and their proformance in this country, have decided to fit 4m2 system with a 300 litre tankto heat water for showers/ baths/ taps. am hoping the investment will be worth it and i will be pleased with the returns but am interested to see what people who have such a system fitted are getting out of it and what temps its reaching


----------



## sparkeee (27 Aug 2009)

you do realise we are in Ireland,for 9 months of the year there is no solar.


----------



## scan164 (27 Aug 2009)

they work off best off direct sunlight its true but the good ones get their energy from daylight which we have plenty off. do you have solar tubes?


----------



## SN9 (30 Aug 2009)

Hi,
Am also in the process of selecting a new solar panel system, and am finding it difficult to find reviews or any way of comparing different systems.  Does anyone have an idea what questions I should be asking?  I'm guessing number of panels, tube/flat panel, flow rate, tank capacity?  Anything else?
Thanks!


----------



## SN9 (30 Aug 2009)

ps I'm specifically trying to compare a Dimplex SOLC220 with a Kingspan HP 30 tube system with 300L tank.  I can't find any technical details on teh SOLC220.


----------



## sydthebeat (31 Aug 2009)

sparkeee said:


> you do realise we are in Ireland,for 9 months of the year there is no solar.



i didnt realise we spent 9 months of the year in the dark!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sconhome (31 Aug 2009)

sparkeee said:


> you do realise we are in Ireland,for 9 months of the year there is no solar.



Knew our banks were going down the tubes didnt know we had become Iceland.


----------



## Peter C (8 Sep 2009)

We got a 30 tube German system into a 300 litre stainless steel cylinder, not exactly perfect because it faces west, still haven't seen the top of the cylinder below 70c since April, the second stat is about 1/3 of the way up the cylinder haven't seen that below 50c. The main boiler is in the top coil and has a two port valve with the stat about 2/3 up the cylinder set at 60c, I haven't seen it active (light on) so far this year, 5 adults in the house.


----------



## RugbyBoy (8 Sep 2009)

What make of tubes and pump are you using?


----------



## packard (8 Sep 2009)

sparkeee said:


> you do realise we are in Ireland,for 9 months of the year there is no solar.


 The tubes don't rely on sun, they also work off daylight. I have them in a year now and i must say out of all i spent on my new house build they were the best thing i spent money on. Your always gona have warm water, be it just luke warm in the morn or perfect for showering at night. I think they are money well spent. Theyre great when you dont have to turn on the immersion or central heatin just for hot water. Well worth the investment


----------



## Peter C (8 Sep 2009)

The tubes are Ritter and the pump station / controller is Resol actual pump is wilo.


----------



## Roundy# (9 Sep 2009)

I personally don't have solar panels...but I'll just note the following;

Since April I've used 150-200 litres of oil - minimal amount on heating, majority used for water. Water is heated to 60 deg in morning and night. 300litre cylinder. 2 adults and toddler....so plenty of hot water demand.

Say 200 litres (use maximum estimate) - or 400litres/year @ 52cent/litre = €208 to heat water for year.

Conclusion.........water is cheap enough to heat (I realise subject to fluctuating oil prices). Cost benefit on solar panels will take along time - say you spend €4000 all in on solar => ~20 year pay back using current oil prices, plus you will need a back up power supply to bring the water up to it's demand temp.

Just my tuppence worth...........I for one won't be installing solar panels until such time as they become viable when compared to oil.


----------



## bamboozle (9 Sep 2009)

Roundy# said:


> I personally don't have solar panels...but I'll just note the following;
> 
> Since April I've used 150-200 litres of oil - minimal amount on heating, majority used for water. Water is heated to 60 deg in morning and night. 300litre cylinder. 2 adults and toddler....so plenty of hot water demand.
> 
> ...


 
Well the price of oil is pretty low at the moment, so you can factor that to rise as the world economy increases, plus didn’t that taxation report the other day recommend an extra 5c carbon tax be added to home heating oil and petrol?
I’ve solar and it cost be 3800 less the grant of 1800, so net cost was 2k, I haven’t put the heat on in the house since the end of April yet I’ve had steaming hot water day and night for the last 4 ½ months. When I put in the solar I also put in extra insulation in all areas possible, I’m sure the pay back on these will be long and hard to quantify but the bottom line to me is that when renovating the house we made every effort within our financial constraints to finish up with a home that will require a fraction of fossil fuel consumption compared to the same house 3 years ago.  Also dare i suggest if trying to sell the house having solar would probably add to the value somewhat.


----------



## Roundy# (9 Sep 2009)

bamboozle said:


> Well the price of oil is pretty low at the moment, so you can factor that to rise as the world economy increases, plus didn’t that taxation report the other day recommend an extra 5c carbon tax be added to home heating oil and petrol?
> I’ve solar and it cost be 3800 less the grant of 1800, so net cost was 2k, I haven’t put the heat on in the house since the end of April yet I’ve had steaming hot water day and night for the last 4 ½ months. When I put in the solar I also put in extra insulation in all areas possible, I’m sure the pay back on these will be long and hard to quantify but the bottom line to me is that when renovating the house we made every effort within our financial constraints to finish up with a home that will require a fraction of fossil fuel consumption compared to the same house 3 years ago. Also dare i suggest if trying to sell the house having solar would probably add to the value somewhat.


 
OK I hear you.......and I did note the fluctuations in oil price.....but at €2k it's still a 10 year return on your investment, and not withstanding that surely you won't have 60 to 70 degree water just on solar panels in the winter months. The additional insulation is obviously the best improvement one can undertake ont their house.


----------



## Peter C (10 Sep 2009)

I spent €6,000.00 including the cylinder less the grant €1,500.00, the system is in place to do a job with the least possible maintenance. I didn't look at pay back in fast savings, I want that same system in place for at least thirty years so I reckon there will be a lot of price changes in that period. I would not allow solar bolts on my roof, only quality stainless steel brackets and frame, no point fitting a system that will cause leaks or just rust away when the main body is still good. If / When you are looking for a system ask to see the units on the ground where you can see what you are getting, the fancy brochures or web photos are sales tools with photoshop being the best friend of many of them.


----------

